# Summer Tank Top



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

The Sorbetto Top is a beautiful tank top made from woven fabric (not knit).

http://www.coletterie.com/colette-patterns-news/free-pattern-to-download-the-sorbetto-top

pdf pattern
http://media.colettepatterns.com/free/patterns/colette-patterns-0003-sorbetto.pdf

enjoy


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

add a scalloped hem, a easy how to...

http://www.coletterie.com/tutorials-tips-tricks/tutorial-scalloped-hem

you can add this technique to aprons and dresses.

in the above pattern, you can remove the fold and make it a plain front then add the scalloped hem.

http://www.coletterie.com/tutorials-tips-tricks/tutorial-plain-sorbetto


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

how to make bias tape

http://www.coletterie.com/fabric-haberdashery/tutorial-how-to-make-bias-tape

or continuous bias tape method

http://www.coletterie.com/tutorials-tips-tricks/continuous-bias-tape-tutorial

applying the bias binding

http://www.coletterie.com/tutorials-tips-tricks/facing-or-detail-bias-binding


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I like that. Thanks. Add another project to my to do list.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

yes, my list keeps growing too!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

THANK YOU! I have been looking for simple clothing patterns like this one. PS - remember the childrens T-shirt dresses? Well, they work for grown ups, too....just made me one with a T-shirt from Wal-Mart and 1 1/2 yds sale fabric for the skirt. Total Cost $8.50. Not bad....


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

*Need help for pdf*



westbrook said:


> The Sorbetto Top is a beautiful tank top made from woven fabric (not knit).
> 
> http://www.coletterie.com/colette-patterns-news/free-pattern-to-download-the-sorbetto-top
> 
> ...


I need help! I can't download a pdf file anymore. I must have hit a button I shouldn't have, but I can't figure out what I have done. I would really like to have this pattern, and some of the other things you have posted.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

try reloading adobe

http://www.adobe.com/products/reader.html

see if that works.

I have found over the last 20 years.... if you like it..print it out! you never know when it will disappear or your hard drive crashes. Put it in sheet protectors and in a 3 ring binder.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

westbrook said:


> try reloading adobe
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/reader.html
> 
> ...


Reloaded; didn't work. Repaired; didn't work. Any more ideas?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I like that. Thanks. Add another project to my to do list.


Dang, I'm going to have to add a few more hours to my day!

westbrook ~ Thanks for posting!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

westbrook said:


> try reloading adobe
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/reader.html
> 
> ...


It's taken me all summer, but I finally found a solution to my pdf problem. I really wanted that top pattern and some of the other patterns that you posted. Thanks for posting the links.


----------

